# "Autohomes" Decal help !



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

I would like to replace this grubby "Autohomes" decal on the back of my M/H... does anyone know where I can possibly get one ?. I have asked at a couple of local van lettering specialists and I am told that the A letter at the beginning is difficult to reproduce on the computer !.

Thanks in advance...

Teckie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Techie

I'm not sure you will do very well with a van lettering firm since the surface of your van looks very "pebble dashed" to me and the usual plastic film is unlikely to stick very well.

If it were me I would carefully draw round the existing letters with a very fine red waterproof felt pen, correcting the missing bits as you go. Then peel off the old tatty decal and paint in a new one.

With a bit of care and several thin coats of paint you should be able to make a cracking job of it.

Just a thought - I might be talking rubbish again, but it might be helpful. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

I think you might get one of those from Charles and Son in Poole. I believe they bought a lot of old stock from Autohomes when they went bust. Worth a try?. Mike.


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Dave... I have had 6 "Highlander" Decals done last year by the local firm I mentioned ad they did a super job and stuck very well indeed... but he says the A at the beginning is complicated to create !. Thanks for the suggestion but I am no sign writer... even my attempt would make it a eyesore on 4 wheels. :lol: 

Hi Mike... Yes I bought a new shower tray from Charles & Sons last year and asked them about the decal and they couldn't help and suggested I try a vehicle lettering firm.

I will probably end up fetching it off and forgetting it.

Cheers

Teckie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Teckie

Have you asked your tame signwriter if he could make an "A" using a decent quality digital photo, which presumably you could take.

Mrs Zeb could do you one in about ten minutes from a good photo, but of course we don't have the specialist software that your signwriter will have.

I'd be surprised if he couldn't do it from a photo just as easily.

Cheers


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Decal now sorted... Found a great helpful guy who runs a Vehicle Sign business he knocked me a couple up in a few days... Perfect match 10/10.

He has saved the artwork if anyone else would like one !. PM me for his contact details.

Teckie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi teckie - very smart. Where there's a will there's a way as they say  

Sue


----------



## rottytara2004 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Hymer 1991 B694 Decal*

HI All

Hope you can help me?

Decals needed for my Hymer 1991 B694. There are 3 on each side of the van we are missing the largest of the three ( lost in the wind). They appear to be padded with vinyl covering in a grey colour. I have read other threads and they sound as if they are stickers which is of no use. I am pretty handy at making things so if anyone can suggest a way of making one with vinyl or other materials I would certainly give it a bash

If not, if any of you happy campers know how to source them 
I would be eternally grateful to any advice too

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

We might be able to help create decals if a good quality image is supplied.

We can print colours and metallics to 5/7 year vinyl and CAD cut too. All UV stable.

Cheers

John


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's a quick job

Autohomes


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

Got some missing ones replaced by Hambilton's on our old Hymer ...

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

But you have to pop in and see him usually...

Cheers


----------



## rottytara2004 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Decals*

Hi datasafe

Many thanks for your email. I have left you a message on skype as rottytara2004 and I can supply a photo of the way they look if you would accept me. Alternatively as an email attachment

Many regards Paul


----------



## rottytara2004 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Decals*

hi atomfun

The decals in question are not the sticker type but have a padded facing about 24" long and have to be applied with adhesive as the are heavyish. sorry about the description but i don't really know how other to describe them. i can send you a photo of the side of the van so you can see what i'm aiming at. Paul


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like 'domed' decals where a clear polyurethane liquid is cured on top of the decal. Gives it a thick bevelled shape?

Cheers

John


----------

